# Oslo? Iceland



## gic (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm going to be in Oslo on my way to Iceland. Any suggestions for places to eat?? Any KKF'ers in either place? Also I wanted to pick up a Mora chef knife just to see what they are like, ideally an old carbon on e anyone know a place in Oslo to buy Kitchen knives?

TIA


----------

